# should I bring my car?



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all 
I am moving over to Cyprus an March 2012 and I'm trying to decide whether it's worth bringing my car or not. 
I have a Fiat Bravo 1400cc, 2008 plate. I have been quoted £680 to ship the car from Southampton to Limassol. I have to take the car to Southampton myself as the cost for the company to transport it is far too expensive, I live in Yorkshire so quite a trek but still cheaper than the alternative. Then there are the custom fees at Limassol and the various other bits and bobs to register the car etc etc. 
Can anyone give me any advice whether you think I should bring the car or would I be better off buying in Cyprus. Which would be the most cost effective way? 
Thanks 
Lisa


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

leesa13 said:


> Hi all
> I am moving over to Cyprus an March 2012 and I'm trying to decide whether it's worth bringing my car or not.
> I have a Fiat Bravo 1400cc, 2008 plate. I have been quoted £680 to ship the car from Southampton to Limassol. I have to take the car to Southampton myself as the cost for the company to transport it is far too expensive, I live in Yorkshire so quite a trek but still cheaper than the alternative. Then there are the custom fees at Limassol and the various other bits and bobs to register the car etc etc.
> Can anyone give me any advice whether you think I should bring the car or would I be better off buying in Cyprus. Which would be the most cost effective way?
> ...


Hi. I recently shipped over my car, a Suzuki Grand Vitara, using Burke Bros in Wolverhampton, I, too, am from Yorkshire and drove it to their depot to save a bit of money. It cost around £1,462, but that included all the documentation and custom fees at Limasoll, plus I filled the car to the brim with effects, no point in taking an empty car over. I used Gwennys Red Tape Sevices for MOT, tax, etc.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Hi. I recently shipped over my car, a Suzuki Grand Vitara, using Burke Bros in Wolverhampton, I, too, am from Yorkshire and drove it to their depot to save a bit of money. It cost around £1,462, but that included all the documentation and custom fees at Limasoll, plus I filled the car to the brim with effects, no point in taking an empty car over. I used Gwennys Red Tape Sevices for MOT, tax, etc.


Hi Geraldine
Thanks for that info. The company who quoted me for shipping have said that I couldn't put anything in the car. Did you send yours RO/RO or in a container?
Lisa


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

leesa13 said:


> Hi Geraldine
> Thanks for that info. The company who quoted me for shipping have said that I couldn't put anything in the car. Did you send yours RO/RO or in a container?
> Lisa


I had a shared container with all my furniture etc, the car went in as well. All came out safe and sound at this end, just drove it away from MK container depot, didn't have any extra money to pay out. No problems with anything.:clap2:


----------

